# Continued CPR?



## jodi (Nov 4, 2008)

If the rig(ambulance) started CPR and the ED MD's continues the CPR - can we, the ED, charge for it? Is it time based? Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 4, 2008)

*Read the CPT description*

Jodi,

I'm assuming you are coding for the ED physician, NOT for the hospital. 

Read the CPT description of Cariopulmonary resuscitation and if what your physician did fits, then you can code it. 

NOTE:  *if *you are going to *ALSO* code critical care, then the time spent in CPR *CANNOT* be counted as critical care time.  

You will also need a -25 modifier on any E/M service you code. 

If you are coding for the hospital ... nevermind ... you'll need advice from a hospital coder.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## jodi (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you for your help! 
We code for both the physician and the facility. 
Have you taken the ED speciality exam? You seem extremely knowledgable! How long have you been coding?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 5, 2008)

*Thank you*

Jodi,
Thanks for your kind words. I started coding in 2000; got my CPC in 2005; got my CPC-E/M in 2007. 

I've never coded ED physician services, but I did work for Pediatric Critical Care for 5 years, and now I work for Pediatric General Surgery and Pediatric Craniofacial Remodeling ... so I've seen my share of trauma cases and other emergency situations. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

